# school options for children?



## fromusatonl (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

We're having a very difficult time finding an appropriate school for our children, currently ages 10 and 12. We are planning a short-term relocation from the United States to Amsterdam, from April to December, 2016. Thus, the kids would be in school in the spring of 2016 and the fall of 2016; in the US this would be the end of grades 5 & 7 and the beginning of grades 6 & 8. If necessary, we could enroll them only in the fall of 2016 (ages 11 and 13, grades 6 and 8).

Because we won't be in the country for that long, enrolling in a Dutch language school is not an option. So, we're looking at English speaking community schools (subsidies by the Dutch government) or private schools. We will be living in central Amsterdam.

There do not seem to be very many options. The Amsterdam International Community School has a 2-year wait list, so is not an option. The (prohibitively) expensive British School also has a similar wait list (and a 1500 Euro per child fee to even get on that list!). The Amsterdam International School hasn't even responded to our queries over several weeks and, regardless, is also ridiculously expensive (we are not among the lucky ones whose employers will be paying…). We don't know of any other options that are (a) English language instruction, (b) within 20-30 minutes of central Amsterdam, (c) not full for several years in advance, and (optionally) (d) affordable.

Does anyone have any ideas or recommendations? We're pretty desperate…if we can't find a school we will be unable to go…


Thanks for any insight or help anyone can offer!


----------



## overhere (Jun 30, 2015)

Most private english language based schools are expensive. The reason being is that a lot of the students get their fees paid for by the big companies that move their staff around (shell, epo etc) and yes, a lot of them have long waiting lists.

In general the netherlands doesn't have private schools, except for the international ones, and given you only want schools 20-30 minutes from amsterdam, you've just limited your options quite a lot. There's more to be found in the Hague, but again, you'll have to pay quite a bit. One of the cheapest ones I think is the european school of the hague 


Also be aware that most schools will charge you for the entire year, as once your child is in the school, that place has now gone, so they need to make sure they cover their costs. Most will also charge you a registration fee in order to hold the place for a child.

To be honest, for such a short period is it worth dragging the entire family half way across the world and throwing everything in to turmoil for 7/8 months?


----------



## fromusatonl (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the response and, yes, we think the experience for the children (and us) is definitely worth dragging them across the world…that's kind of the point, in fact, and the 9 month period is all that is possible for us.

If anyone has any specific recommendations, we would greatly appreciate hearing all constructive ideas, thanks!


----------



## overhere (Jun 30, 2015)

I can't post links as my post count isn't high enough, (just google list of international schools in the netherlands) but afaik, there's only 3 english speaking international schools in Amsterdam, 1 in Utrecht (which charges about 5000 euros per year), and 1 primary school in Leiden, which would cover the 20-30 minutes you are looking for. Most of the international schools are in Den Haag which is where the majority of the international workers are. 

The issues with the international schools I have outlined above - if you want to send your kids to one, you will have to pay a lot, unfortunately there is no way around this. They will all charge a registration fee, and usually an acceptance fee. None of the state run dutch schools will be suitable unless your kids speak dutch, even though more and more of them are starting to do lessons in english, it's only just really starting.

The other thing to remember is that if you want to come over here and the kids do go to an international school, they won't really be experiencing dutch life as such. They'll be in a very international environment full of kids in the same boat. Kids in this environment learn to make friends fast, but are also used to losing friends fast.

I'm not trying to put you off, but I honestly think your expectations are not going to be met and unless you have the cash to put your kids in one of the few schools available, then I can't really see it happening, sorry


----------



## overhere (Jun 30, 2015)

just as an afterthought, Hilversum might be an option as well, there's two international schools there International school Hilversum "Alberdingk Thijm", Violenschool International Primary School


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

I can absolutely understand your preference for an international school, but since it is not a serious option it is perhaps an idea to explore some alternatives.

You are looking at two age groups. Your 10 year old will go to primary school in The Netherlands, the 12 year old to secondary i.e. high school. Since you are moving in the middle of the school year and moving back during the next, your kids may have to do an extra year anyway.

If you can agree with your current school that your kids will start their school year with them and finish it a year later, then you can simply enroll your kids into a Dutch school. Many Dutch primary schools have separate classes for children who don't speak Dutch and there is a similar system for high schools (secondary schools). The focus in this class will be on learning Dutch so the child can afterwards enter the Dutch school system. You will of course return before they enter into the Dutch school system but your kids will have learned a foreign language while in The Netherlands. 

Perhaps a different way of looking at this experience will help ease your mind. Instead of thinking that they are wasting a year or are falling behind on education, you can look at this year as an opportunity to have bilingual kids. Learning another language now will be a massive advantage for them when they learn a third language later (it becomes easier with every language).

The Dutch education system is ranked the 9th best in the world. It is practically free and since you were speaking of this experience being worth it, perhaps you can just make this part of the experience. 

The city of Amsterdam offers a lot of advice to foreigners preparing to move to Amsterdam. 
Move to Amsterdam | I amsterdam

If you do in fact choose to broaden your search to Dutch schools and you need help with websites, just let me know.


----------

